# Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober 2011


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

So, hier kriegt ihr Bilder:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Hallo Thomas,#h

feiner Bericht.War mit Bas auch bereits unterwegs auf Wölfe,
aber leider mit leichterem Erfolg.
Trotzdem bin ich von den Tieren angefixt.Macht schon echt Laune,die am Band zu haben.
Mein nächster Trip führt in 4 Wochen mit der Spinne nach Texel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Wer da nicht angefixt wird, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen ....

;-)))

Und mit dem Erfolg ist das so eine Sache, hab das ja nicht umsonst geschrieben.

Viele Methoden, viele Montagen, viele Plätze, viele Köder möglich.

Einen Fisch zu zusichern ist da nicht drin, zu viele Möglichkeiten auch was falsch zu machen.

Wir hatten insgesamt 7 Fische in 4 Stunden Ausfahrt, Bas, Chris und ich je 2, Jose einen.. 

Es gingen aber nochmal 4 - 5 beim Anhieb oder im Drill verloren...

Und hätten wir alles schon gewusst, was wir nach der Ausfahrt dank des erstklassigen Gudings wussten, wäre auch bei Hoerbi, Jose und mir sicher noch der eine oder andere Fisch mehr drin gewesen. Wir waren ja zum lernen da...

Das näxte Mal sind die aber dran ;-))

Bin mal gespannt wann und wie sich Jose und Herbert dann hier melden (je nachdem, wann die aufwachen heute ;-) )


----------



## Jose (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Bin mal gespannt wann und wie sich Jose und Herbert dann hier melden (je nachdem, wann die aufwachen heute ;-) )



moin, säckle, 
bist ja nur schon wach, weil dein gespaltener zeh (nicht huf!) dich nicht hat schlafen lassen.:g

haste fein beschrieben den "Trip met Das Anglerboard uit duitsland", bist zwar ein bisschen mit der fangreihenfolge durcheinander geraten, ist auch verständlich bei deinem adrenalinschock bei dem 64er, der exakter ein 66er war, den ich dir nochmal auf silbernem teller präsentiere.

wir hatten ja riesig glück mit den barschen, glücklicher wären wir gewesen, wenn wir am abend nochmal rausgefahren wären: schaust du, haben die gestern geholt

danke für das lob ob unserer verträglichkeit, geb ich gerne zurück, ich war ja doppelt im ausland: um mich herum holland, neben mir schwaben. geht prima zusammen.#6

also hier dein feiner:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Jepp - Adrenalin genügend für Wochen ;-)))

Und die Fische von gestern sind ja nochmal richtige Granaten...

Und das mit Zehen/Hufen und schwäbisch überles ich einfach mal....


----------



## Palerado (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Das schürt natürlich meine Vorfreude auf Texel (bei mir in einer Woche).
Schöner Bericht.

Problematisch ist das natürlich mit den verschiedenen Methoden.
Wir werden es vorrangig mit Brandungsangeln probieren. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## hans albers (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

moin

schöner bericht... tolle fische

die machen auch in der küche eine sehr gute figur...

hab schon von vielen ecken gehört ,das speziell diese fischart
sehr launisch und nicht immer einfach zu beangeln ist...

die guides waren sicherlich ne gute wahl.


greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



> die machen auch in der küche eine sehr gute figur...


Kann ich bestätigen, hab meinen gestern gleich gegessen, nur gesalzen und bei 80 Grad durchziehen lassen - gigantisch saftig und lecker....


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Freut mich tierisch für Euch, dass Ihr Erfolg hattet.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Erfolg - und wichtiger:
Klasse Erlebnis!!

Danke, Ralle ;-))


----------



## Palerado (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Kannst Du das "bei 80 Grad durchziehen lassen" mal ein wenig näher beschreiben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Form einfetten (etwas Butter), Filets drauflegen, salzen, in den auf 80 Grad vorgeheizten Ofen - Toller Fischgeschmack pur.
Je nach Filetgröße so zwischen 15 und 30 Minuten ziehen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Hier noch ein paar von Joses Bildern für die Stimmung:





Hoerbi und ich beim warten darauf, das die Klappbrücke wieder runtergeht..
















Beim angeln unter der Zealandbrücke...





In voller Fahrt mit dem Boot raus zu den Wölfen..





Wieder unter der Zelandbrücke - genau gleicher Platz wie beim Uferangeln - nur hier vom Boot aus - und mit Anleitung dann auch erfolgreicher ;-)





Und auch Jose hat die Kajakflotte gut "erwischt"..
​


----------



## Jose (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

wir hätten da gar nicht mehr wegfahren sollen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Wie war das Niedertemperaturgaren?


----------



## Jose (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie war das Niedertemperaturgaren?




schwierig, alter.
abweichen von erprobtem ist ja immer so - ich hatte halt die portugiesische art voll drauf (die einiges mehr an hitze erfordert).
nun gut, uns moderatoren  wir ja immer nibelungentreue etc. vorgeworfen (nickesse, sag ich) , aber warum nicht mal der empfehlung des jefes folgen? 
hab ich: niedertemperaturgaren kannte ich schon - habs diesmal nach thomas auch mit fisch [wolfsbarsch, loup de mer, robalo!] gewagt. (jetzt kommt eigentlich nix mehr, weil ich sprachlos bin)
ich raff mich mal zusammen: so zart, so saftig, so fisch - das kenn ich ansatzweise nur vom gedünsteten, kompliment und danke - jetzt weiß ich, wie ich einem wolfsbarsch die ehre gebe, die ihm gebührt.

unde noch 'n tipp: lasst alles an beilagen weg, wenn ihr genügend wolfsbarsch habt: stört!


----------



## Lecker-Bierchen (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Hallo 
Toller Beitrag war im Juli auch schon mal unten in Breskens natürlich auch den Wölfen nach gejagt aber ohne erfolg.Nun starte ich anfang Oktober nochmal einen anlauf 10 Tage Vrouwenpolder vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja paar Tips geben ? Kann ich diesen Wolfs Gott Bass auch anheuern und wie stelle ich das an online oder direkt vor ort? muß ich jeglichen kunstköder mitbringen oder hat er sie an bord sieht zumindest auf den bildern so aus?
Was für Ausrüstung sollte ich mitnehmen ?
Danke schon mal im vorraus auf eure antworten


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Oktober dürfte im Normalfall zu spät sein. 
Normalerweise sind die ab Mitte/Ende September weg und kommen je nach Temperatur um den Mai wieder..
Link am Anfang vom Bericht, da iost die NBummer vom Bas drin - anrufen..


----------



## Lecker-Bierchen (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

und nun 
schiebe ich ein wenig frust wen soll ich den jetzt nachstellen wenn frauchen und tochter am strand spazieren gehen  grummel


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Platte mit der Brandungsangel, evtl. sind die Meeräschen noch da - Bas anrufen und fragen, was da geht.


----------



## Jose (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



Lecker-Bierchen schrieb:


> ...Kann ich diesen Wolfs Gott Bass auch anheuern und wie stelle ich das an online oder direkt vor ort? muß ich jeglichen kunstköder mitbringen oder hat er sie an bord sieht zumindest auf den bildern so aus?
> Was für Ausrüstung sollte ich mitnehmen ?
> Danke schon mal im vorraus auf eure antworten




ruf ihn einfach an:
http://basshengelsport.nl/

mitbringen?
rute, rolle --- alles andere bei ihm. so ging es uns jedenfalls, wir waren oversized ausgerüstet, dafür aber sehr daneben.
seine preise sind sehr zivil - und schnickschnack ist teuer aber fehl am platz.

ps: ist kein gott, viel besser: ein total netter fairer kerl mit abgrundtiefem wissen von den fischen & den plätzen.


----------



## Lecker-Bierchen (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

werde dann mal deinen rat befolgen und ich morgen mal anrufen ! hab schon viele berichte gelesen und deine auch verschlungen wie die wölfe rein hauen .naja sollte es dieses jahr nicht mehr sein dann im nähsten jahr. war dieses jahr zum ersten mal mit meiner frau dort oben wo sie den strand sah sagte sie mir : Da fliegst du mit mir um die halbe welt wobei wir in 3std autofahrt die schönste strände haben . 1-0 für mich die mädels haben strand und ich kann die wölfe jagen


----------



## Lecker-Bierchen (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



Jose schrieb:


> ruf ihn einfach an:
> http://basshengelsport.nl/
> 
> mitbringen?
> ...



werd ihm auf jeden fall nen besuch abstatten vieleicht geht ja doch noch was hatten ja kein sommer der kommt erst im oktober 
:g


----------



## Jose (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

ach ja, hilfreich beim erstkontakt könnte sein, auf das AB zu verweisen.


----------



## hydrophil (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

hallo,

ich hoffe, ich werde hier nicht gleich gesperrt ... aber das liest sich doch irgendwie arg werbelastig?!

und wenn chris munter die barsche schlachtet:
hat er an die zukunft gedacht?

die barsche wachsen sehr langsam und die faenge stagnieren bestenfalls noch [das ist empirisch haltbar].

denkt bitte an die zukunft und setzt eure fische wieder zurueck, wenn sie unverletzt sind; das ist in holland goot sei dank legal.

altijd kromme toppen!


----------



## Lecker-Bierchen (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

setze meine fänge imme zurück mag nur fischstäbchen bin gebäuteltes grätenkind 

gruß marno#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



> denkt bitte an die zukunft und setzt eure fische wieder zurueck, wenn sie unverletzt sind; das ist in holland goot sei dank legal.


1.: 
Zu c+r gibts genügend eigene Themen, da kannst Du das gerne diskutieren - hier nicht..

2.:
Erzähl das mal en Einheimischen, die daraus als Angler ein Geschäft machen, die gefangenen Wobas zu verkaufen...


----------



## Michael_05er (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil zu den Wölfen! Wenn auch mit viel Wehmut, genau an der Ecke war ich ja auch mit Bas' Boot, und da gingen nur zwei "Minis" von 20-30 cm. Und wenn ich mir überlege, wie der 30er an der 80g-Hechtspinnrute gezogen hat werde ich ganz zittrig beim Gedanken an so einen 7-Pfund-Brocken... Nicht dass ich noch mehr Argumente bräuchte, aber nächstes Jahr will ich da auch wieder hin. Ein Bootstrip und eine Kajak-tour sollten da auch wieder dabei sein. Kajak kann ich auch nur empfehlen, macht auch echt Laune. Da kann man als Gruppe auch Touren buchen bei viskayaks.nl

Wie früh hast Du denn bei Bas angefragt wegen der Ausfahrt? muss man da früh buchen oder geht es eher spontan?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Das hatte Hoerbi organisiert gehabt, daher kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wann der gebucht hatte...


----------



## Jose (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hatte Hoerbi organisiert gehabt, daher kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wann der gebucht hatte...




...und Hoerbi ist frühestens mittwoch abend wieder online:
geschrotteter rechner |gr:


----------



## esgof (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



Lecker-Bierchen schrieb:


> werde dann mal deinen rat befolgen und ich morgen mal anrufen ! hab schon viele berichte gelesen und deine auch verschlungen wie die wölfe rein hauen .naja sollte es dieses jahr nicht mehr sein dann im nähsten jahr. war dieses jahr zum ersten mal mit meiner frau dort oben wo sie den strand sah sagte sie mir : Da fliegst du mit mir um die halbe welt wobei wir in 3std autofahrt die schönste strände haben . 1-0 für mich die mädels haben strand und ich kann die wölfe jagen[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> moin
> ...


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Wow, tolle Tour, die ihr da hattet, da freut man sich beim Lesen ja im Nachhinein mit euch mit!#6|supergri
Sind schon tolle Fische mit Megadrills. Wenn das globale Wetter sich so weiterentwickelt, haben wir bald auch noch mehr von diesen super Fischen in der Ostsee!
Klasse Bericht und Danke dafür!


----------



## hoerbi (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Hallöchen,
endlich, mit Jose`s Hilfe bin ich wieder "anneleine". 
@Thomas zu dem Bericht HUT AB super. Bin schon auf weitere gespannt.

Zu den anderen Fragen: Bas eine Woche vorher anrufen ob am Tag X er noch an Bord Platz hat. Bas ruft am Vorabend zurück ob rausgefahren werden kann, wenn ja, kommt morgens am Tag X der Anruf ob alles ok ist - und wann und wo Treffpunkt ist.

Ich empfehle allen diesen Trip !! es war Spitze.

Bei mir war geplant diese Woche nochmal zum Bas .. aber das Wetter (Sturm) also erst in zwei Wochen.

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## Lecker-Bierchen (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

@ esgof

war ja vom sommer und warm, jetzt im Okt werden sie am strand wohl nur spazieren


----------



## Lecker-Bierchen (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

@ esgof

war ja vom sommer und warm, jetzt im Okt werden sie am strand wohl nur spazieren gehen #6. Ja hab schon gehört das rob auch hier aus meiner ecke stammt , werde mal am WE versuchen die beiden zu erreichen und was einzustielen

gruß Marno


----------



## Lecker-Bierchen (11. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Hallo
Hab da mal mit Rob kontakt aufgenommen in sachen wolfsbarsch anfang oktober :
wens interessiert hier seine mail


Hallo Marno,
> anfang Oktober hat immer noch gute Chancen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen, vom Boot
> sowie vom Ufer. Es sei denn die Wassertemperatur singt rapide ab was ich
> nicht glaube.
> Beste Chancen auf Wolfsbarsch hat man in der Zeit in Südholland (Europoort)
> oder Zeeland (Ooster- oder Westerschelde).
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Duissern
> Rob

da schlug mein herz direkt höher und hoffe das ich den einen oder anderen an die rute bekomm.Werde mich jetzt auch noch mit Bass in verbindung setzen wegen 1 o 2 ausfahrten .

euch allen nen schönen sonntag

gruß marno |wavey:


----------



## hoerbi (16. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

nächste Woche bin ich nochmal da
hoffe auf Erfolg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Sag Grüße und berichte ;-))


----------



## hoerbi (16. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Thomas, klar werde ich grüßen und berichten. 
Was macht der Zeh? Hättest nix trinken dürfen-hättest nicht pi....... müssen.

bis danne


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



hoerbi schrieb:


> Thomas, klar werde ich grüßen und berichten.
> *Was macht der Zeh? Hättest nix trinken dürfen-hättest nicht pi....... müssen.*
> 
> bis danne


 


Mensch Thomas,#h

was hast Du denn inhaliert,dass selbst der Zeh die Pi..e nicht
überstanden hat?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Zeh wieder bestens - kann näxtes Frühjahr dann wieder ruiniert werden..
;-))))


----------



## mauritio (26. September 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

war Sonntag mit Johan von viskayaks.nl auf Tour. Für ihn lief es mit 3 größeren nicht schlecht.. bei mir ging es so mit einem 40er und einem Aussteiger.. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter/Wassertemperatur noch ein Weilchen an.


----------



## Athrox (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...erzähl das mal en Einheimischen, die daraus als Angler ein Geschäft machen, die gefangenen Wobas zu verkaufen...



Diese Einheimischen gibt es überall. In dieser Gegend von Deutschland hier gibt es auch erschreckend viele Angler, die dem Zander eigentlich nur für die Kohle nachstellen.

Im Übrigen finde ich persönlich nichts Verwerfliches daran, sich selbst gegen einen akzeptablen Stundensatz zu verkaufen und die eigenen Kenntnisse in Workshops und Angeltouren an zahlende Kundschaft weiter zu geben. Das hat nichts mit dem Verkaufen von gefangenem Fisch zu tun.


----------



## Effke1809 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

ich möchte gerne Nächstes Jahr vom eigenen Boot dort angeln hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit Trailerstellen Campingplatz 
ab wieviel Wind kann man nicht mehr auf die Schelde zum Angeln raus;+ bin sonst immer zur Ostsee gefahren!!
bin auf eure Antworten schon gespannt


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Vor ca. 2 Wochen(Zeeland) hatte das Glück und habe vier "kleine" Wolfsbarsche" mit der Spinnrute gefangen.74cm,78cm,82 cm und 86 cm|uhoh:.Die Drills werde ich wohl nie Vergessen|supergri
http://img810.*ih.us/img810/9056/p1110134b.jpg[/URL
-----------------
[URL=http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/849/p1110143t.jpg/]http://img849.*ih.us/img849/2572/p1110143t.jpg

Gruß Roland


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Vor ca. 2 Wochen(Zeeland) hatte das Glück und habe vier "kleine" Wolfsbarsche" mit der Spinnrute gefangen.74cm,78cm,82 cm und 86 cm|uhoh:.Die Drills werde ich wohl nie Vergessen|supergri
> http://img810.*ih.us/img810/9056/p1110134b.jpg[/URL
> -----------------
> [URL="http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/849/p1110143t.jpg/"]http://img849.*ih.us/img849/2572/p1110143t.jpg
> ...


 



Hallo Roland,#h

ich gratuliere,obwohl das ja schon eine Unverschämtheit
war.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

danke Jürgen 
Wird für mich nächstes Jahr schwer zu schlagen sein:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



rolcinc schrieb:


> danke Jürgen
> Wird für mich nächstes Jahr schwer zu schlagen sein:vik:


 


Schaffste nicht #d#d:q

Worauf hast du die gefangen? Vermutlich auf Wobbler?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schaffste nicht #d#d:q
> 
> Worauf hast du die gefangen? Vermutlich auf Wobbler?


Leider nicht auf meine Wobbler#c aber auf Gummiwürmer


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Geile Tiere, das muss der Hammer gewesen sein an der Spinnrute!
Petri zu den tollen Fischen..


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geile Tiere, das muss der Hammer gewesen sein an der Spinnrute!
> Petri zu den tollen Fischen..



Das war auch der Hammer ,die haben richtig Kraft die Jung|uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Leider nicht auf meine Wobbler#c *aber auf Gummiwürmer*


 



Roland,#h

das ist doch nicht Standesgemäß.#d#d#d

















Aber lecker! #6#6#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Roland,#h
> 
> das ist doch nicht Standesgemäß.#d#d#d
> Ich weiß Jürgen   :c aber die wollten die Wobbler nicht haben ,und irgendwann wollte ich auch Fische fangen |jump:
> Und unter uns die richtig Großen bekommst du nur auf Gummi


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Roland,#h
> 
> das ist doch nicht Standesgemäß.#d#d#d


 
Richtig - das geht ja wohl gar nicht #d Ohne Fliegenrute ist dat nix :g


Kleiner Spaß  |supergri 

@ rolinc

Alle Achtung :m  Dickes Petri Heil #6 

Werde nächstes Jahr wohl doch mal die alte Heimat besuchen müssen und 'nen Abstecher nach Baltrum machen :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



rolcinc schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Roland,#h
> ...


----------



## hoerbi (6. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

In meinen Augen steht Pipi bei den Wobas !

dickes PETRI


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



hoerbi schrieb:


> In meinen Augen steht Pipi bei den Wobas !
> 
> dickes PETRI


Danke #h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> rolcinc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Roland,#h
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2011)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



rolcinc schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hoerbi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

am 31 abends gehts los.
samstags mit dem bas raus.
sonntags wieder zurück. 

das war eine kurzfristige maßnahme - mußte einfach sein


----------



## hoerbi (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

so, es geht los.
auf zu den wölfen !


----------



## Ulli3D (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Neid - weil keine Zeit ;-(((


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Wird Schwierig ,bin z.Zeit auch oben ,heute morgen war eine 0-Nummer.
Gruß


----------



## Pippa (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*



hoerbi schrieb:


> so, es geht los.
> auf zu den wölfen !



Bitte um Berichterstattung! :m



			
				rolcinc schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Schwierig ,bin z.Zeit auch oben ,heute morgen war eine 0-Nummer.



Bist du denn rausgeschippert oder hast du vom Ufer aus geangelt? 
Ging die ganzen Tage nichts?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Moin
Von Ufer aus, gestern Abend hat einer zwei richtig gute gefangen,7,5 kg und 6 kg !!!Hatte auch richtig gute dran aber leider verloren.Sonst keiner hatte etwas.Versch.Stellen abgefahren ,leider ohne Erfolg.Heute morgen zwei Bisse und wieder verloren#q|kopfkrat, sollte nicht sein.
Gruß
P.S.Es ging nur ein Köder in einer Farbe sonst garnichts.


----------



## hoerbi (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

so, wieder zurück.
uns war mulmig im magen!!
die anfahrt war bei dem regen und wind nicht gerade das wahre. das wetter besserte sich ab antwerpen und in zierikzee waren bei ankunft große wolkenlücken. hoffnung. am nächsten morgen ab zum bas. die meldung: es ist schwierig zu fischen, hat uns einen dämpfer versetzt. trotzdem bei gutem wetter ans wasser. beim zweiten wurf habe ich dann meinen ersten wolf versemmelt. sonst lief bei keinem was. lars entdeckte direkt am ufer einen schwarm von meeräschen - das wars.
am nachmittag dann mit bas raus. und wieder: es wird schwierig. und so kam es auch. an de zeelandbrücke, auf der seite von zierikzee, konnte nicht geangelt werden, warum im nachsatz. haben dann mehrere brückenpfeilern abgetastet.... und dann hat lars den ersten woba ins boot befördern können - endlich. james legte mit zwei wölfen nach und marco zog den umjubelten letzten raus. ich bin meiner erfolgstour treu geblieben und ging als schneider von bord. auch hier habe ich zwei bisse vergeigt. die wobas haben ganz vorsichtig die köderfische und seeringelwürmer angestuppst. es sollte halt nicht sein. bas erzähte heute bei der verabschiedung von mehreren große die gefangen wurden. auch in der letzten woche sollen in 1 1/2 std. 14 ! gefangen worden sein. 
wieder ein toller trip und nicht der letzte in diesem jahr die planung läuft...

und dann der nachsatz:
an alle die in zierikzee an der zeelandbrücke angeln wollen egal vom boot kajak oder ufer
da ist ein ausgewiesenes tauchrevier und die taucher die  i h r e n  sport ausüben wollen, scheuen nicht davor zurück die polizei zu rufen wenn ihr sport durch unsere haken gefährdet wird. platzverweis, strafe?.  daher konnten wir auch nicht an den stellen fischen und bas meint nur noch wochentags wenn keine oder nur vereinzelte taucher da sind an_ seinem_ platz vor anker gehen zu konnen. gestern kochte das wasser förmlich. 


kurze info an thomas, alle 40 zehen wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

pffffffff........


----------



## wooly (26. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Guten Tag 
war auch schon an der oosterschelde aber vom ufer aus mit der fliege unterwegs. kommt man leider nich sehr weit raus.
darf ich denn mit dem bellyboat auf die oosterschelde kann mir das jemand sagen.
viilen dank

gruß wooly


----------



## Jockel13883 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Das mit dem Bellyboat auf der Oosterscheld würde ich mir verkneifen. Je nach Gezeit können da sehr starke Strömungen auftreten, da siehst du mit dem Bellyboat dann alt aus.


----------



## hoerbi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

jockel hat recht, nicht nur die strömung die sehr heftig sein kann auch der wind macht mit dir was *er* will. beim kajak sieht es da schon friedlicher aus.


----------



## wooly (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Das iast schade aber vielen dank für die infos

gruß wooly


----------



## Kimtech (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Hallo,
ich fahr in August nach Wemeldinge an die Oosterschelde. Könnt ihr mir villeicht ein paar Tips geben wo ich da am besten auf Wolfsbarsch angeln kann?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

Leiche ausgebuddelt|kopfkrat


----------



## Kimtech (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

[emoji16][emoji16]
im Internet geht halt nichts verloren.
Währe für paar tipps sehr dankbar.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde - Alte Säcke auf Wolfsjagd*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287823


----------

